# HongFu 50mm carbon clincher



## Myrkur (Nov 2, 2009)

Does anyone have experience of this product? http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Products.asp?Id=428 

They cost 340$ so they seem like a good deal.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Presenting..................................... 












Your daily dose of HongFu.


OP they are cheep Chinese knockoffs of everything. Steer clear. The nice thing is that with some decals they could be trek or Porsche wheels.


----------



## rdalcanto (Mar 2, 2008)

How are these wheels built? From Competitive Cyclist web site when talking about Edge wheels. "They use a proprietary molding process to create the holes for the spokes and valve stem in-situ as each rim is created. There is no post-cure drilling, bonding, or machining that could interrupt the filaments in the carbon fiber material and weaken the structure. The benefit of this process is a final structure with intact and continuous carbon filaments. Long fibers distribute stress loads over their entire length -- the longer the fiber, the greater the distribution of the stress."

Are these knock-offs built the same way? Will the nipple holes lead to stress cracks and spoke failures because they are just drilling holes through the CF? Will the braking surfaces melt under prolonged breaking because of too high a ratio of epoxy? If the wheels don't hold up, it will cost you more in the end to go cheap....


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

you guys are a little crazy sometimes.... they are likely gigantex rims, like near everything else...

most rim makers "are just drilling holes thru CF".... gigantex is well regarded, is used on planet X, grammo, blackwell research among others... no reports of cracked spoke holes a la zipp, and i have sold a few of those planet x rims.... good rims! many have been X'ed in UK.

Edge is nicer, but honestly, lose out in the end? don't think so... last edge rim i built cost $1200 AUD, PER RIM gigantex can be had for less than $300, so u'd have to break a few to 'break even' - and there is no suggestion that they are any more fragile.... 

edge have to be more careful b/c it is more optimised, and frankly, egg shell thin... nicer (read pimper) for sure.... but at a price...

edit: last i heard gigantex may even be used on the bora ones...


----------



## walamt (Jun 7, 2011)

Reviving an old thread. Would the owners of Hongfu carbon clinchers care to chime in there must be a must be thousands of kilometers of testing done by now. Would you recommend them still?


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

walamt said:


> Reviving an old thread. Would the owners of Hongfu carbon clinchers care to chime in there must be a must be thousands of kilometers of testing done by now. Would you recommend them still?


Can't speak to the clinchers, but have put on about 200 miles on Hongfu 50mm tubulars that I bought recently and built up with bikehubstore ultralight hubs and Sapim CX-Rays. While I guess I'm still breaking them in, nothing to complain about, remain very true and fast. Only issue is my own inexperience in installing tubulars that left me with a 1-1.5mm bump in the Vittoria Evo CX's above the valve stem. 

Otherwise, I've been very pleased, especially since this lot was one of the first where they went down to 350gms for each 50mm rim, so the wheels are around 1200 gms, I think. That said, I'm 149, so I'm not beating them up either.


----------



## walamt (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks gpcyclist25, the Hongfu clincher rims arent that light, built up 50C would weigh around 1650gms. I know the Far Sports have a 50C wheelset weighing 1300gm's. It would just be reasuring to hear that after some descent time these wheels are indeed reliable even given the money spent. There's very little feedback here on these chinese wheels.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Is that $340/rim or $340/set? Does it include shipping?




Myrkur said:


> Does anyone have experience of this product? http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Products.asp?Id=428
> 
> They cost 340$ so they seem like a good deal.


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would probably stay away from clinchers - their ability to descend without heating up and exploding is pretty questionable and seems to be endemic to carbon clinchers in general. The tubulars are innately lighter and safer for descents. I had never used tubulars before and took the leap and have been pretty pleased - no risk of snakebite punctures, generally smoother ride, and overall lower weight.

I've also been pleased with the results of having it built up myself. I'd rather know the wheelbuilder personally, even if its a bit more expensive. My total tally for the wheels and skewers was about $750, which is probably more than getting it as a package, but as I said, I've been pretty happy with them.


----------



## walamt (Jun 7, 2011)

gpcyclist25 said:


> I would probably stay away from clinchers - their ability to descend without heating up and exploding is pretty questionable and seems to be endemic to carbon clinchers in general. The tubulars are innately lighter and safer for descents. I had never used tubulars before and took the leap and have been pretty pleased - no risk of snakebite punctures, generally smoother ride, and overall lower weight.
> 
> I've also been pleased with the results of having it built up myself. I'd rather know the wheelbuilder personally, even if its a bit more expensive. My total tally for the wheels and skewers was about $750, which is probably more than getting it as a package, but as I said, I've been pretty happy with them.


This is exactly why I would like to see more feedback from owners, I'm hoping those days of complete failures may be behind us. More data and feedback will give everyone more confidence.


----------



## kargok9 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Carbon wheels*

You may search for my posting about the 6 H/F frames that I have negotiated and see the first that I built, but I would also add that I have purchased 3 sets of carbon wheels. Two are carbon clincher 50's and one is a set of tubie 88's. One set of the clinchers was built with red anodized hubs and nipples and is arguably the most beautiful set of wheels that I have ever seen. The set of 50's that is in my family was done with white front hub and the rear was built around PowerTap. Definitely nice, but not nearly as stunning as are the red 50's. The 88's are on a TT bike that sees infrequent use. 

The 50's are steadily building mileage with no issues at all other than the non-PT set being rather loud. I would also add that these wheels are frequently used to train on terrain that has a 6 mile 7% descent that is repeated every week. The owner of the red ones reports that he is able to attain 45mph easily on them where he was only able to attain 42 using older 50mm FSA tubies, attributing the extra 3mph to bearings. All of the bikes using carbon wheels are fitted with Yellow Kool Stop pads. So far, no delamination or deformation has been seen. 

In an effort to quiet the Chosen hubs, I set about to try to remedy the loud coasting noise that eminates from the rear hub. On the set of tubie 88's, I used two 5mm hex wrenches and one 10mm to quickly disassemble the hub, revealing a 3 pawl mechanism and robust drive gearing. The 3 pawl system with tiny leaf spring returns looks very familiar to me resembling a Mavic hub (I think, it's been a while). There was little grease in the pawl wells explaining the loud ratcheting. The grease that was there was dark and quite stiff.

I cleaned the pawl wells with solvent and relubbed them with a "yogurt like" mix of Phil Woods waterproof grease and Triflow. The wheels haven't been ridden with this mod, but hand turning exhibits a dramatically quieter hub. 

It takes a little "jiggering" to get the 3 pawls back into the hub, but once in, the hub is very simply reassembled. I was impressed that it can be reassembled without the phlanges touching the bearings, alleviating concern about side loading the bearings. A very nice touch. 

Like a lot of you, I am concerned that with the thin brake track, that the life of the wheels are somewhat limited. But I cannot justify spending exorbitant money for named wheels that are perhaps from the same factory. 

Again, I hope this helps.

Tailwinds to ya!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

kargok9 said:


> You may search for my posting about the 6 H/F frames that I have negotiated and see the first that I built, but I would also add that I have purchased 3 sets of carbon wheels. Two are carbon clincher 50's and one is a set of tubie 88's. One set of the clinchers was built with red anodized hubs and nipples and is arguably the most beautiful set of wheels that I have ever seen. The set of 50's that is in my family was done with white front hub and the rear was built around PowerTap. Definitely nice, but not nearly as stunning as are the red 50's. The 88's are on a TT bike that sees infrequent use.
> 
> The 50's are steadily building mileage with no issues at all other than the non-PT set being rather loud. I would also add that these wheels are frequently used to train on terrain that has a 6 mile 7% descent that is repeated every week. The owner of the red ones reports that he is able to attain 45mph easily on them where he was only able to attain 42 using older 50mm FSA tubies, attributing the extra 3mph to bearings. All of the bikes using carbon wheels are fitted with Yellow Kool Stop pads. So far, no delamination or deformation has been seen.
> 
> ...


bumping this to see if you know if there is a bearing preload adjustment for the chosen hubs. My rear wheel doesnt seem to spin as freely as it should


----------



## illrider (Sep 26, 2009)

*used and abused those wheels*

I have direct experience with those same rims 20/24 hole, built with a sl+ powertap tied and soldered none drive side spokes, and Chris king r45 front hub with sapim lazer spokes. And so far after 3000+ miles countless group rides, intervals, climbing, descending, BRAKING!!!!!! and racing.

i have had zero issues or maybe i was just the lucky one that got a solid set of wheels from them with out defects, but who knows. There is allot of other people that have bought and used them with out issue.

price wise you cant beat it thought just add $60 to $70 for shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## ryantaylor (Mar 1, 2011)

*Where?*

Hey Illrider, Where did you purchase the rims? Alibaba? Has anyone heard of better rims coming from different places? -Ryan


----------



## illrider (Sep 26, 2009)

*Website*

I got the from e-hongfu-bikes.com


----------

